# SpeedLink WebCam Doesn't Works !



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

hey ppl , i bought speedlink webcamera

and it doesnt work

this one :









unfortunely doesnt works
installed the cd
restarted PC
nothing worked. it opens but black screen or that wierd colors .

downloaded from internet other drivers didnt worked either..

i have windows 7

thanks.


----------



## maceman69 (Mar 1, 2010)

Maybe the problem is the cam itself.
Did you try it with another computer?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried to run it in compatibility mode


----------



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

which mode should i use
there are many


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi which os is the camera meant to work on ie xp.vista


----------



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

omg guys i bought 2nd cam
"Microsoft LifeCam VX-700

its compatibile with any windows and IT DOESNT WORK shows only black


i dont know whats giong on help me !

god!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi if the camera is meant for xp you would use xp,if vista then vista


----------

